# "Suffer the Children" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 15, 2016)

Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you*use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

*THE RESULTS OF THIS POLL WILL REMAIN HIDDEN UNTIL IT HAS OFFICIALLY CLOSED.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.


Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.


This poll will close on April 25th, 2016 at 7:00pm EST.*


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 15, 2016)

Wow, great poetry competition for April! I expected more entrants but I commend those who have entered. If you are taking part in NaPoWriMo, more kudos to you! I know I am behind schedule from recent events and working overnight. I better catch up soon so I can read these great poems thoroughly for my final decision. This is tough! Congratulations, guys! I hope everyone will learn from this experience and excel further in their writing endeavors. Yes, beyond April. Always continue to write! Always continue making me proud!

- Anthony


----------



## aj47 (Apr 15, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Always continue making me proud!




*Politically Incorrect*

How _*patronizing*_!
why should _*you*_ be taking pride
in _*my*_ endeavors?


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 15, 2016)

astroannie said:


> *Politically Incorrect*
> 
> How _*patronizing*_!
> why should _*you*_ be taking pride
> in _*my*_ endeavors?




*Re: Politically Incorrect 
*
_*My *_pleasure! 
Who _*else *_will take role 
mentoring writers?


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 15, 2016)

The esteemed poets of WF are not only skilled, but so brave.. because it does take courage to write about this silent epidemic... Silence is the tool used to protect the abuser, like a cockroach that skitters away from the light, finding safety in the darkness. Each poem was a light in the dark...Isolation and shame are also tools used by pedophiles ... what if, by writing your poem, a survivor feels less alone.... what a fabulous achievement.. Suffer the children? NO! Never..... Thank you for speaking up through your poetry... Your friend Julia... AKA Firemajic..


----------



## -xXx- (Apr 16, 2016)

voted.
kudos for the poetic handling of the topic
and
the topic.

when i grow up,
i want to be poetically
politically incorrect
without mentoring.

_*studies*_


----------



## aj47 (Apr 16, 2016)

There is so much I want to say about what I read in the news, but it's incredibly disturbing.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 16, 2016)

astroannie said:


> There is so much I want to say about what I read in the news, but it's incredibly disturbing.



Yeah, exactly. The world you can only trust is the one you create in your mind.


----------



## ned (Apr 19, 2016)

tough prompt this month - and it's amazing to me how many poets rose to the challenge -
so, I now have a tough call on which poems to vote for!


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 25, 2016)

And we have a tie. "Baby..." belongs to me, and typing that felt more than a little awkward. I have to contact our other winner to see if they want their identity revealed. Once I get a response, I'll create a winners' thread. 

In the meantime, anyone who desires to reveal which piece is theirs may do so in this thread. All pertinent posts will be moved to winners' thread once it's created.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 26, 2016)

Congratulation CD and whoever.  Hopefully I'm starting to develop an eye for this with my voting closely (but not exactly) mirroring the consensus.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 26, 2016)

Congratulations everyone! Wow! This surprised me! Thank you to those who voted for Our Children. The most votes I've ever seen on my end. eaceful:


----------



## ned (Apr 28, 2016)

was that you Prinze? - a fabulous poem that certainly got my vote - 
(but only because I thought it was Jenthepen's.....)

I came in with four votes, as if you didn't guess!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 28, 2016)

ned said:


> was that you Prinze? - a fabulous poem that certainly got my vote -
> (but only because I thought it was Jenthepen's.....)
> 
> I came in with four votes, as if you didn't guess!



Haha, yeahh ... my political science degree was showing. 

Thank you so much for being one of the votes!


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 29, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Haha, yeahh ... my political science degree was showing.
> 
> Thank you so much for being one of the votes!



Yes, your poem received one from me as well


----------



## aj47 (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't like to identify who I voted for -- it smacks of sucking up.  I will say this was an excellent prompt that brought out some excellent work.


----------

